# Need some help getting some clubs



## mjp87 (Oct 27, 2010)

So I've been playing golf for a couple years with a set of clubs that was given to me. I can play alright but I am thinking about getting a whole new set for myself. The last couple times I was out, I tried some of my buddies drivers and irons and I could feel a big difference. Since my clubs are ancient and rusted, this may have something to do with it. Currently I have 3 drivers (1,3,4) that are all made of wood, a full set of irons, a putter (that looks like it was stolen from a mini golf course), and a bag thats literally from the 60s. Since I am still in graduate school and getting married, funds are very tight. However, I am looking to spend a few hundred to get a nice set. I would prefer to get something above a beginners set, but not a "pro" set. 

Does anyone have any suggestions? Should I get one of those prepackaged sets (clubs, irons, putter, and bag?) or purchase items separately? Also, what about good name brands? club fittings?

I know nothing about purchasing this stuff so please help. thank you!!!


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

It depends on your budget but I would suggest going to the pro shop at your local course and talking to them. If you can get clubs fitted rather than buying the cheapest online package it could make a big difference. Not essential but would be worth having a chat before you decide either way.


----------



## tactx (Nov 2, 2010)

If you have a store like Edwin watts in your area, they are great. Prices are good. THey have a large variety of full set from beginner to pro. Most have virtual ranges to help fit you with the right clubs, shafts, grips. Would def start in some place like that


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

X3 on the comments so far:thumbsup: as an after thought one of our members Gatonet has a business to help golfers with their needs. send him a PM. or go to his website http://www.driverswoodsandmore.com/


----------

